# Eintrag in Listbox löschen



## TheLuCKer (22. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Also!: Ich hab ein Programm geschrieben, wo verschiedene Einträge in einer Listbox sind. Zum Beispiel möchte ich, dass wenn ich auf einen Eintrag einer Listbox klicke, dann is er ja blau hinterleckt und makiert, und ich möchte, wenn ich auf einen button klicke, dass der eintrag welcher Makiert ist, aus der liste gelöscht wird. kann mir jeman helfen. DANKE im VORRAUS!

Jonny


----------



## Backdraft (22. September 2004)

```
List1.RemoveItem (List1.ListIndex)
```


----------

